# Biggest Cigar?



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

So Doug's post got me thinking, there are some monster cigars out there. What was the biggest one you ever smoked? Mine is the CAO Brazillia Anaconda coming in at a insane 8x58. I was golfing and it made good sense to light it up there. If you have pics of you smoking it all the better. Unfortunately I do not have any with me here, but here is a picture from Cigarinspector.com:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

There is the Puros Indios Chief, 18 x 66.


----------



## Zybert (Oct 15, 2010)

lol nice i had one last month


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> There is the Puros Indios Chief, 18 x 66.


Come on, that's nuts, where are the pics?


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Ok google is my friend:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

My biggest so far:



Rock31 said:


> Here we have another great cigar from when Veeral blew up my office a few months ago.
> 
> Drink: H20, Red Stripe, Mexican Coke
> Food: Ben & Jerry's Cherry Garcia, Slice of Pizza
> ...


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

I've seen the Opus X Sylvester Stalone was huge. Can't remember the dimensions nor do I have a pic. I'm Googling it now.

EDIT: here are the specs. Ray's post may be it. 
Cigar name: Opus X Sylvester Stallone "A"
aka: "Sly A"
Vitola: 9 ¼" x 47
Wrapper: Opus X rosado
Binder: Opus X rosado
Filler: Opus X rosado
Released: "unreleased", c. 1997
Quantity: ?? unknown
Rarity: 7/10
Notes: This Opus X "A" cigar is among the first Opus X "A"s, and was created for the actor Sylvester Stallone. The cigar hails from 1997-8, and has "Sylvester Stallone Private Reserve" on the cello.


----------



## jordanwimb (Aug 5, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> There is the Puros Indios Chief, 18 x 66.


Unreal. :faint:


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

Even if I could I wouldn't

Gran habano corojo 5 el gigante

18.9 feet long by 3.3 feet wide


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Ray, I've got one of those sitting in my cooler right now just waiting for the perfect opportunity to be smoked.

The largest I've smoked was a Tatuaje RC233 at 9.125" x 55. It is an awesome smoke if you have the 3 hours and 16 minutes to enjoy it in.

EDIT: Adding pic.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Hemingway Masterpiece - weighs in at 9 x 52

and most recent

Panacea Black Label 760 - 7 x 60


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Kevin i need to try one of those! They're so tempting!!

As for me the biggest ive had is a 6x60, but i plan on ordering some 10x66 flor de oliva gigantes at some point as a pseudo-joke


----------



## rejart (Jun 24, 2011)

Biggest I've managed was an Oliva V double toro (6x60). It's enough to make your head spin though.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Awesome thread. Great pics !!!! 



How can we forget the egg ?? I know i wont....I got a sweet 5 pack of LE Ron Mexicos for smoking it. Thanks again Ray !! pffft !


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Haven't smoked them yet, but they're hanging out in my humi.

Ops A - 9.25 x 47
LFD Digger - 8.5 x 60


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Keith I was waiting for the egg to make an appearance!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I have a RC resting, will torch it during football season.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

nealw6971 said:


> Hemingway Masterpiece - weighs in at 9 x 52
> 
> and most recent
> 
> Panacea Black Label 760 - 7 x 60


How was the Masterpiece, I have been considering on account of the lovely box but didn't want to end up with 10 long sticks that costs a bomb but not really that good compared to the other Hemmingway vitolas.

My biggest: Padron Magnum Maduro all 2.5 hrs of it. . Still have a full bundle of the Flor de Oliva Giants 1066 but yet to muster the courage to light one.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

The Flor de Oliva gigantes should be doable, actually. Flor de Olivas are quite tasty and not overpoweringly strong...I often smoke them with morning coffee, smoking a toro now, in fact.

I don't think I could smoke that 10 inch or whatever Opus X. Opus X seems to hit me really hard with vitamin N....and I'm no lightweight.

18 inches of Puros Indios? The only Puros Indios I enjoyed had over 6 months of rest in my home humi....less rest than that and they are downright vomit inducing. So my problem would be finding somewhere to store it long enough to make it smokeable.

The biggest cigar I can remember smoking was a gifted CC. I believe it was a Partegas, and it was around 8.5x55, IIRC.


----------



## Bunner (Apr 5, 2011)

mine was the Camacho Havana Diadem 8.5 X 60... It was a giant!

Bigger is not always better...


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

2004 Camacho Liberty 60/40


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Zogg said:


> Kevin i need to try one of those! They're so tempting!!


It's still one of my favorite cigars. The RC184 is more manageable at around 7 inches and just as tasty.

EDIT: Let me make a distinction here. The RC233 was an enjoyable smoke from beginning to end. The DE Egg was a chore to smoke. It was awful. I would venture to guess that most "gimmick" oversized cigars will be the same thing. If you want it for the novelty, that's fine, but don't go in with too many expectations. On the other hand, "A" length cigars by premium companies are crafted to make a great cigar, not just to make it big. The Opus A, Hemmingway Masterpiece, the RC233, DPG makes a blue label I think, etc. should all be in the realm of well made cigars.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

gahdzila said:


> The Flor de Oliva gigantes should be doable, actually. Flor de Olivas are quite tasty and not overpoweringly strong...I often smoke them with morning coffee, smoking a toro now, in fact.
> 
> I don't think I could smoke that 10 inch or whatever Opus X. Opus X seems to hit me really hard with vitamin N....and I'm no lightweight.
> 
> ...


Would be one long morning coffee.

BTW, any idea what Partagas that is?


----------



## dougdog76861 (Jul 12, 2011)

the biggest i have smoked was the LFD digger 8.5 x 60 

3 hours smoke 

i am always down to try something new


----------



## cw_mi (Aug 13, 2011)

Biggest I've smoked was a Xikar Colorado Grande , I think it's 6 x 60.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

sengjc said:


> Would be one long morning coffee.
> 
> BTW, any idea what Partagas that is?


Hahaha....I guess my wording was confusing. To clarify, I often smoke the *toro size* of Flor de Olivas, particularly in the morning with coffee on my day off of work. I've never actually smoked the giant ones.

Sorry, I have no idea what Partagas it was...it was over a year ago, and it was gifted. I'm not even 100% for sure that it was a Partagas, but I think it was. All I remember for sure is that it was big, the biggest cigar I ever smoked, and it was CC.

I've also had several Sancho Panza (NC) double maduro Escuderos, at 7.2x54.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

fivespdcat said:


> Keith I was waiting for the egg to make an appearance!


hahaha, yup...unfortunately it had to be shown again.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

You guys are Champs! I don't have the attention span to stay focused on a cigar for that long.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Biggest i ever smoked was while on Vacation in Mexico! It was a
Santa Clara cigar called Magnum if i am remembering correctly 19 inches by 52 ring gauge. Took about 5 hours and a lot of tequila to finish!


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Biggest i ever smoked was while on Vacation in Mexico! It was a
> Santa Clara cigar called Magnum if i am remembering correctly 19 inches by 52 ring gauge. Took about 5 hours and a lot of tequila to finish!


Heard of that vitola. Any good?


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Awesome thread. Great pics !!!!


HOLY MOTHER!!! That is insane!!


----------

